
House Committee AGAINST Science, Space, and Technology? - newyorklenny
http://www.thespectroscope.com/read/house-committee-against-science-space-and-technology-by-lenny-teytelman-344
======
RodEsp
Holy crap... what the hell?

~~~
newyorklenny
Used to be one of the few bipartisan committees in Congress. Not any more.

